# Famous Athletes who wore #35



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Trying to find em - but I'm not coming up with lots [read any]. Christian Okoye? Chiefs running back... Looking @ any major sports (NHL, NBA, MLB and NFL)

Any ideas??

thx.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

tony esposito, goalie, chicago blackhawks, if memory serves


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

nice. correct indeed.

That's 2.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Tommy "puck bounced off my back and into the goal net, oh and Mike Comrie slept with my wife" Salo

Does that qualify as famous?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I'll keep salo in mind - the more the merrier.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Goalie Andy Moog wore #35 during his one season with the Habs; don't know if he wore it elsewhere.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Earl Campbell wore #35 for the Houston Oilers. Is in the Hall of Fame.
Phil Neikro also had his number 35 retired by the Braves.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ohenri, the only players that I can say I actually saw wear #35 were Phil Niekro and Gaylord Perry (he only wore this one season, back in 1963 for the SF Giants) and Mike Ricter of the NY Rangers.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Frank Thomas, baseball player.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Ken Wregget whore 35 when playing with The Flyers


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

overkill said:


> Ken Wregget whore 35 when playing with The Flyers


And all along I thought the Flyers were just bastards.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Rob said:


> And all along I thought the Flyers were just bastards.


sort of a "chicken and egg" type of deal
but nice one there Rob 
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

marrmoo said:


> Earl Campbell wore #35 for the Houston Oilers. Is in the Hall of Fame.


Hall of famer indeed, but #35 not. I was a big fan of the Tyler Rose.... Earl wore #34


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

New Zealander Burt Munro, who spent years building a 1920 Indian motorcycle -- a bike which helped him set the land-speed world record at Utah's Bonneville Salt Flats in 1967. He was in his 50s or 60s when he accomplished this, & though not everyone considers motorcycle racing/riding to be a (pro) sport, riding a 1920 motorcycle was a very physical endeavour. Having just seen the movie "The World's Fastest Indian" I remembered that Munro's racing number was 35.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> Hall of famer indeed, but #35 not. I was a big fan of the Tyler Rose.... Earl wore #34


I stand corrected,somewhat.
Campbell wore #35 in 1984 when he played for the Saints. He is listed in the profootball hall of fame for having worn both numbers.

http://www.profootballhof.com/hof/jerseys-number.jsp

http://www.distantreplays.com/distant/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=3013&pf_id=PAAAIABHALMGDJDD


----------

